# I'm not in control and the biting is getting bad



## MrsS (Sep 24, 2012)

Having a bad week with Dougie and feel so guilty as I'm sure it's my fault. He has become very very bitey but to a worrying degree. His bite is so painful. He attacks me far too often - I think it's in an over excited manner but he will literally jump at my face if it's in reach or he'll bite my toes every time I get up. Every time he does it, I say ouch you bully and I leave the room. Then return a couple of minutes later. But it's not long before he does it again. I'm now permanently wearing old hard trainers as its the only way I can ignore him whilst he bites (when he bites me in my socks, it's so painful I naturally react which encourages him more). I always replace my skin/clothes with a toy but he isn't interested. He becomes intent on biting me which makes me feel it's aggressive rather than playful...

From reading up I don't think he's trained enough in bite inhibition. Training videos say to let the puppy nibble your hand and then say ouch when pressure begins to hurt. I can't do this because the minute Dougie nibbles my hand, the first bite almost draws blood 

He doesn't do it as much to my husband which makes me think it's me that's giving the wrong signals. I know it's not Dougie's fault. He's only 10 weeks and it's up to me to train him. And I feel like I'm failing miserably. He doesn't see me as boss at all. 

It's getting me down terribly and I feel awful saying this, but I'm starting to worry I won't be able to manage him 

He starts puppy classes in a few weeks but this needs to be sorted more quickly. Can anyone recommend any good books/websites/techniques that deal with biting and showing the dog you are in control?

When he's calm he is the most lovely pup! But the aggressive side is happening a lot this week.

Thanks for any advice x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't really help other than to say that he is only 10 weeks so still very young and still with his sharp baby teeth. These teeth will fall out soon which might help. Is there any way you could do a one-to-one with the puppy class teacher before the classes start? I might be tempted to get lots of squeaky toys, balls, filled kongs, carrots etc and always have them at hand so as they become more tempting than your toes. Once he forgets that game perhaps he will move on. Also once he is going out for long walks he will have lots of other stimulation and less energy! I'm sure it is just a blip!! Good luck and I hope your toes recover soon! N x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is 15 weeks and can be dreadful at times, he's always mouthed but bites really hard now his jaws are strong. If I shout out he tends to get more excited and come back for more.this past week I have started time out. I say "ouch" and "no" very firmly, if he comes back for more I scoop him up and pop him in his crate and say "calm down". I don't shout at him or tell him off. I'm just firm! I only leave him for a couple if minutes. When he comes out he has sort of forgotten what mischief he's been up to! I ususally only need to do this once or twice a day and It seems to be working so you could try it, it also helps to stop me from getting cross at him. Sort of like a naughty step, lol  one thing I do with jasper is make him sit and wait for his food. I put it in front if him and make him wait till I say he can eat it. It's all about making them see you as the pack leader, as puppies they need a pack leader and you need to show him you are pack leader, not the other way round. I would also remove puppy from the room rather than you leave the room as its sort of like he's got the upper hand. Hope this makes sense! Jasper can be a nightmare at times but they are still learning! Good luck and stay strong and try not to let it get you down  Rachael x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I also have my daughters water pistol for when he is a real pain jumping up. If he doesn't get down when I say down, I squirt him. It's working for now, but I only used it on those days that he is a little monster  I would imagine it could easily become a game! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Have you tried hooves? Cows/pigs ears? Veggie chews? Something other than toys to chew?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Vege chews are good in our house and rice bones! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Benson was also a nightmare with his biting, my OH hands and wrist were never free of plasters he drew blood every day, me not so much but he was one putting lead and harness on, nothing we did made any difference to him, water, gas cannisters, chews, toys you name it we tried it to no avail, BUT the last few weeks he has got a little better, still mouths but not actually drawing blood, he is certainly still jumping up at us but not really making contact with his teeth, he sometimes grabs my hands but does not actually put any pressure on them, not really helpful other than it gives you hope that Dougie will get better, I also thought he would be too much for me to handle but although it is slow progress it is progress, hang on in there It will turn out okay (lots of folk said that to me in last few months too!!).Good luck will be thinking of you.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel. I had my mini meltdown last week where for a second I considered a phone call to the breeder. I feel so much better than I did, however like Dougie his biting has got worse. He's like a snappy crocodile sometimes the noise it makes. He's definately worse when he is tired, and he does get rough during play an growls a lot. I went to his second puppy party at the vets Wednesday and the nurse told me it is NOT normal for a puppy NOT to bite. Like you, I swap his toys, say ouch, stop play, and pop him in the kitchen. I do sometimes think he's not listening with the biting but he does listen with some commands etc so I must be doing something right. And he is more bitey with me. But then I think he's with me the most. Vegetable chews from PAH (50p) are quite good, kongs, and stag bars. He also seems to like tea towels and cold flannels?! I think they will be so much more stimulated once they can go out. I take him out everyday in his carrier and he's itching to get down. I've resigned myself to the fact it may get worse before it gets better, and the first 6 months are going to be VERY testing! Bertie can go down Monday when he will be 11 weeks, tire him out I hope!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Things get so much better after they can go out and their puppy teeth fall out!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Lucy our pup is 13 weeks old tomorrow. At 10 - 11 weeks she bonded more closely to my husband, as she saw him as pack leader - yes even though she was officially my dog! After she had her second jab and she was able to meet other dogs, I took her to a friend's house where she met numerous dogs and a cat. It was quite a suprise as from then on, Lucy saw me as being her guardian and protector, and respected me more. She is also a snapping crocodile! However, we seem to have controlled biting by ignoring her, putting our hand over her muzzle and saying no firmly. Also, you might find that once you can take her out that she is less snappy and growly and the fact that you are her guardian on the walks should make her feel more secure and with the additional exercise less likely to bite. I hope this helps.


----------



## Joshinjune (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi, try training 'leave' command, and use it when he goes to bite you - this worked for my dog. Reward him with a tug toy or chew or treat when he obeys. Got to have a strong leave first. You train this by holding a treat in your fist so they can smell it but can't get it. Wait for them to step back - and reward them with the treat. Keep repeating this until they are reliably and consistently stepping back. Then introduce the command 'leave', every time they step back so they associate the command with the action. Keep repeating this till eventually the treat can be in the floor and they will leave it. This Ida really important command to teach. 

Re the pack leader thing, the best way to do this is to follow the mantra 'nothing in life is for free' you have to ensure you control all the resources your puppy wants, and your pup should be made to do something for you (like sit or down) before he gets anything. This applies to toys, food, water, going in and out of doors etc. also make sure you always go through doors first, eat first, etc. This worked really well for me. Your pup will soon learn that you are in control of very thing that's important to him. Hope this helps  x good luck xx. Also other posts are correct - he's probably teething, and it will get better, but it does have to be addressed. X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes the leave command is good to teach, similar to above the one we did was to hold treats in an open hand and say leave, as soon as they try to get one close your hand (you have to be quick!) - the second they stop trying or look away you pick one up with the other hand and give it to them, it doesn't take long for them to learn - however (!) this didn't really help us with the biting, it is a horrid stage, you can try the squeal or holding the muzzle, works for some. The only things that helped us were distractions and time in crate when we all needed time out! (although if you have somewhere else for a short puppy time out I know that's the best way - we didn't). Hang on in there.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think I might have escaped all this because of having an older dog for Max to bite. She is great, she pins him down and mouths him back. Takes all the flack from me!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was a terrible biter and getting cross with him got him even more excited! Give him lots of things to chew and when he can go out lots of exercise to tire him out. There is light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

CAT53, lucky you  saying that jasper is crashed out on my shoulder! Well it is passed his bed time! Having my cuddles after a night out with the girls think he's missed me as much as I missed him  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi MrsS,

I've been experiencing exactly the same with Harley - you may see some of my other posts as he has been terrible... but I have made progress with him...

I can't promise this is the reason but here's what I did in the end - it sounds daft but it has seemed to have made a difference and can't hurt:

Like others, he was worse with me than with OH and other friends who came to visit and are experienced with dogs and I was getting very frightened and worried. I had the puppy melt down, crying and talking about giving him up. I was thinking lots about he must not see me as a leader, and I also remembered the breeder talking about putting them on their back when they are little as one of the techniques for socialising them well.

So, one day, I first of all had a word with myself and told myself to get control. His behaviour has got a lot to do with me (I believe) and so I started with me and got in the right frame of mind. 

I then got Harley and put him on my knee on his back and tickled his tummy and played with his ears and anything else that I could (he was trying to bite but I kept my hands away as much as possible). Whilst I was doing this I was saying out loud to him and in a firm but nice fun tone of voice "I'm the boss Harley" "you are not going to bite me any more" "I'm going to tickle your tummy / ears as much as I want to" and other things like that.

I was play rough, but very calm, and very confident (not hurting him whatsoever in case this comes across badly!) - and think the words were for me benefit more than his!!

I did this for as long as we both could take and then put him down on the floor and walked away. He trotted along next to me and looked up at me differently - honestly!! Since then it feels like he gained a degree of respect for me and has (mainly!) been like a different dog. I've done it once or twice more too.

He still bites, don't get me wrong - especially when excited or tired and I either put him to bed, use the 'ouch' method or extract him to a different room (time out). I am learning though and feel much better with it all.

I'm typing this and he's playing with his kong and chews nicely at my feet - has tried to nip my toes a couple of times though, but got a firm "ouch" and moved away. He's just asked to come on my knee and is sitting nicely whilst chewing the table - but we can't have it all and he is a puppy after all!!

I know this is all a bit crazy and I've not heard of anyone else doing this - but I have really felt a difference. I'm besotted by him now - still have fresh scratches but really don't mind any more.

If you try it, let me know if it works - I don't think it can hurt!! I've tried to attach a picture of the cute little fella !! 

Really hope you get there....

LOL
Jen
xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww he's adorable....butter wouldn't melt, hehehe! When jasper is being a pain I lay him on his back in my arms and tickle his tummy and play with his feet, and say "play nice and stop being a monkey face!" I sometimes get a pathetic half hearted growl, I pop him down and he just goes off and gets a toy or a drink, so I don't think it sounds silly at all, I think you have a point! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

He is the best (to me lol!) although currently ripping my flip flop to bits that he's managed to get in without me seeing. ho hum - better than biting me is how I see it now - and a great excuse to go shopping!!
Great that you do something similar - maybe there is something in it after all!! JasperBlack looks gorgeous - such a shiny coat - Harley has baby fluff and not a lot more!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Harley is gorgeous, he sounds a little character! Jasper had his first time off the lead this afternoon. He went bonkers in the long grass, bonus being he is crashed out snoring his head off now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ah, can't wait to get him out walking!! Sounds like such fun - and sleeping is a result too!! Harley can't go out yet - had giardia, + 2 other tummy bugs and been on many antibiotics for 2 weeks so can't get final vaccine done yet. Poor little fella not had the best start, but hopefully all up from here


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> When jasper is being a pain I lay him on his back in my arms and tickle his tummy and play with his feet, and say "play nice and stop being a monkey face!"
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Monkey Face is my name for pip when she's being a little ratbag!! haha 

She was a terrible biter when I first got her! Not so much with me but my ex (he probably deserved it though ), cousin and dad especially! All of them encouraged her behavior by laughing and play fighting back! Not ideal!! If she ever did it with me I'd give a firm 'Stop' command and if she continued, time out. Stop was and still is really effective with Pip.

She did grow out of it I promise. Good luck with it and keep going, I know it might not seem like it now but it won't be forever 

H x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I call jasper Ratbag too.....not today though he's being an angel! Think the time out is working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Dogs takemore notice of men as they have lower voices, a high ouch may make them more excited, try and lower your voice and say'no' and say it as you really mean it. tone is more important than the word.


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> I call jasper Ratbag too.....not today though he's being an angel! Think the time out is working
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm being an angel for an entire day, I wonder what that must be like


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh it lasted until about 6pm then time out started again! He is currently doing a stint in the kitchen...hahaha oh well it would be boring if he was an angel all the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep Bertie's in the kitchen too as my ankles have taken a battering!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol, jasper came back in licked and stuck his paws in my face then nibbled my toes! Think it was affectionately though as he didn't do it hard...bless him! He just could help himself  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Try to teach your puppy bite inhibition. I used to put my hand near Obi's mouth deliberately and as soon as he started to mouth me I would say "gently" and when he was gentle I would treat. If the behaviour continues to be aggressive then a quick time out until they calm down. Short and sweet two minutes is all you need. Roo hasn't lunged at any of us once as she is doing it to Obi and he is teaching her bite inhibition for us. 

Puppies are energetic and need wearing out or they will run around like lunatics. Lots of chews when teething, loads of supervised play time with toys and lots and lots and lots of training. I can't stress repetitive training enough. You need to mentally tire them out as well as physically.


----------

